# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Barcaleta e dites

## prenceedi

Nje djale i vogel pyet te atin c'eshte politika  Babai i thote: degjo djale,le ta themi me pak fjale.  Une jam kreu familjes dmth jam-Kryeministri,  mamaja si pergjegjese eparave eshte- Qeveria, kujdestaren e vellait do ta quajme-Klasa punetore,vellai i vogel -e ardhmja.   Naten vone ai degjon vellane e vogel te qante,shkon ta shikoje dhe veren se i vogli i kishte"mbushur" keshtu ai shkon te dhoma e prinderve dhe gjen mamin ne gjume,shkon tek kujdestarja dhoma ishtee mbyllur me celes.Shikon nga vrima e celesit te atin me kujdestaren keshtu kthehet ne krevat.Ne mengjes i thote te atit; Baba mendoj se e kuptova c'eshte politika. Mire- thote babai-pa ma trego.       De djali i vogel thote:  KRYEMINISTRI PALLON KLASEN PUNETORE NDERKOHE QE QEVERIA ESHTE NE GJUME.POPULLI INJOROHET DHE E ARDHMJA ESHTE E ZHYTUR NE ***.

----------


## Denata

> Nje djale i vogel pyet te atin c'eshte politika  Babai i thote: degjo djale,le ta themi me pak fjale.  Une jam kreu familjes dmth jam-Kryeministri,  mamaja si pergjegjese eparave eshte- Qeveria, kujdestaren e vellait do ta quajme-Klasa punetore,vellai i vogel -e ardhmja.   Naten vone ai degjon vellane e vogel te qante,shkon ta shikoje dhe veren se i vogli i kishte"mbushur" keshtu ai shkon te dhoma e prinderve dhe gjen mamin ne gjume,shkon tek kujdestarja dhoma ishtee mbyllur me celes.Shikon nga vrima e celesit te atin me kujdestaren keshtu kthehet ne krevat.Ne mengjes i thote te atit; Baba mendoj se e kuptova c'eshte politika. Mire- thote babai-pa ma trego.       De djali i vogel thote:  KRYEMINISTRI PALLON KLASEN PUNETORE NDERKOHE QE QEVERIA ESHTE NE GJUME.POPULLI INJOROHET DHE E ARDHMJA ESHTE E ZHYTUR NE ***.


hahahahhahah fantastike

----------


## Dushku

E pyeten nje plak, me cilen nuse shkon me mire?
-Plaku u pergjigj: Me te voglen.
-E pyeten perseri Pse?
-Sepse e madhja kur flas me thote, Ha m.. ha, ndersa e vogla me thote, Mos ha m..

----------

Brari (12-03-2014),*Neteorm* (23-10-2017)

----------


## prishtina75

> E pyeten nje plak, me cilen nuse shkon me mire?
> -Plaku u pergjigj: Me te voglen.
> -E pyeten perseri Pse?
> -Sepse e madhja kur flas me thote, Ha m.. ha, ndersa e vogla me thote, Mos ha m..


.....hahahaha :Mos:

----------


## Dushku

Një hajn e kanë zënë në flagrancë duke vjedhur.
Gjykatësi: A je i martuar?
Hajni: Jo, kurrë skam qenë dhe kurrë nuk do të martohem!
Gjykatësi thotë me vete: Sa njeri i mençur dhe vjedh!

----------


## Dushku

Cili është dallimi në mes të sekretares së mirë dhe sekretares së shkëlqyer?
Sekretarja e mirë thotë: Mirëmëngjesi, shef!.
Ndërsa sekretarja e shkëlqyer thotë: U bë mëngjes, shef!.

----------


## skender76

Doktoreshe, doktoreshe, me rrin 24 ore dru, nuk ulet fare, cfare mund t'me japesh??
Shtepi, makine dhe 2000€ ne muaj, me shume nuk mundem.
 ( :ngerdheshje: )

----------


## skender76

Berlusconi po bente dush, dhe papritur hyn ne banjo e shoqja, Veronica.
"O Zot me fal!" thote ajo.
Ndersa Berlusconi pergjigjet: "E dashur, te kam thene shum here, kur jemi ne privat thirrme Silvio..."

(  :ngerdheshje:  )

----------


## Elian70

> Berlusconi po bente dush, dhe papritur hyn ne banjo e shoqja, Veronica.
> "O Zot me fal!" thote ajo.
> Ndersa Berlusconi pergjigjet: "E dashur, te kam thene shum here, kur jemi ne privat thirrme Silvio..."
> 
> (  )


  o skender76 berlusconi s'ka me grua ka dashnore lart e poshte.....

_Dy police para pasqyres:
Njeri: u shiko se jane dy kolege, a shkojme ti takojme?
Tjetri: ndalu, nuk e sheh se po vijne ata tek ne?_

----------


## Elian70

nje polic shkon tek kasapi dhe i thote: "me jep 19 panine".
kasapi rrotulloi syte por e mori veten dhe i tha: "mire, t'i bej 20"
polici: "20??? po kush do t'i haje???"

----------


## Elian70

Polic Cari u transferua ne nje polici te re.
Mbledh policet e tjere dhe u thote: Jam komandant Cari, qe te mos kemi probleme here tjeter do te me thoni me radhe se si quhem. Le te bejme ca prova. Ti i pari, si e kam emrin?
"Cari!"
"Te lumte, e ti ne fund?"
"Cari shoku komandant"
"Mire mire e ti ne mes qe s'e ke mendjen ketu?"
"Eh, eeee...mmmmm oh po! Toqe!"

----------


## Elian70

nje polic shikon nje shkrepse ne shesh e merr, e ndez, e fik dhe e fut ne xhep duke thene: kjo po qe funksionon

----------


## Lexuesi_

Takohen dy persona nje femer dhe nje mashkull. Dhe fillojn bisedes mashkulli e pinte duhanin femra sa per tu futur ne bisede e pyet sa pako cigare pin ne dite.. djali i pergjigjet qe i pi 3 pako cigare ne dite... vajza mbetet e shtangur wau thot dhe e pyet sa kushton nje pako... djali i thot 5 euro kjo prap aauu po qe sa vite e pin ti cigaren... djali i thot qe 15 vite.. vajza prap waaaauuuu ... ben llogari qe nga koha kur ka pij cigare dhe nxjerr nje shume me te madhe me para dhe i thot... Po e di ti qe mos ta kishe pij cigaren do te kishe nje ferrarri...Djali merr fjalen dhe e pyet vajzen e pi ti cigaren.. Vajza jo. Djali po pse s'ke ti ferrari  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## skender76

Ne nje fabrike ne pushimin e drekes, dy pronaret dhe nje nga puntoret po diskutonin rreth seksit.
Puntori thoshte se seksi esht qejf, ndersa dy pronaret thoshin se seksi esht pune qe duhet bere.
Secili mbante qendrimin e tij, derisa puntori nxehet dhe u thot: Seksi esht qejf, prandaj e beni vet, se po t'ishte pune do ma linit mua ta beja... :ngerdheshje:

----------

Gentian_gr (15-09-2013)

----------


## donna76

Nusja naten e pare te marteses.
" boll tani se me merzite, o brenda, o jashte! se kjo poshte e lart s'po me pelqen fare!!!!!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Nusja naten e pare te marteses.
> " boll tani se me merzite, o brenda, o jashte! se kjo poshte e lart s'po me pelqen fare!!!!!


filmi zonja nga qyteti?

 :perqeshje:

----------


## zANë

Ka edhe më keq
 Hyn babai në dhomën e vajzës së tij, ajo nuk është, ndërsa mbi krevat një letër. Menjëherë nisin ti shkojnë nëpër mend gjërat më të këqija. Merr letrën dhe e hap:

I dashur baba, 

Më vjen keq që ju njoftoj në këtë mënyrë se jam larguar nga shtëpia me të dashurin tim. Më në fund e gjeta dashurinë! Vetëm sikur ta shihnit çfarë tatuazhi të ëmbël që ka dhe sa i egër duket mbi motoçikletën e tij. Dhe jo vetëm kaq...

Më në fund jam shtatzënë, i dashuri më thotë se do të jemi të lumtur në shatorin e tij buzë malit dhe dëshiron të kemi shumë fëmijë. Kam zbuluar po ashtu se marihuana nuk është e dëmshme, prandaj kemi vendosur që ta mbjellim në mal që për çdo rast të kemi nëse na mbaron kokaina dhe ekstazisi.

Nga ana tjetër, shpresoj që shkenca të gjejë sa më shpejtë ilaçin kundër AIDS-it që të më shërohet i dashuri, sepse e meriton. Babi, nuk dua të shqetësohesh për mua, tash kam 16 vjet dhe kujdesem për vete, në fund të fundit, i dashuri im është 50 vjeç dhe ka përvojë jetësore, nga pesë martesat e mëparshme ka 11 fëmijë. Ai më jep këshilla të shumta për të marrë vendime, si p.sh. kur vendosa ta ndërroj fenë. 

Shpresoj të të takoj së shpejti që ti njohësh nipërit dhe mbesat tua.

P.S. Po bëj shaka, kam shkuar te shoqja.

Vetëm desha të të tregoj se ka gjëra shumë më të tmerrshme sesa notat e këqija që i kam marr në gjysmë vjetor e që do ti gjesh në vitrinë. 

Të dua!

 :pa dhembe:

----------

Lexuesi_ (10-09-2013)

----------


## Pirate of Love

po ecte rruges nje plak me krroçe ne dore dhe doli nje çun i ri dhe ja priti; o xhaxhi pse nuk i vendos nje gome kesaj krroçes sate dhe nuk ben zhurme ?!

i menjehereshem ishte ne reagimin e tij, plaku; po ti kishte vendosur gomen ai babai yt "gjesendes" se tij nuk do ishe as ti tani  ketu  :ngerdheshje:  po ik tani mos pengo komunikacionin rrugore...hape rruge, hape rrugen!

----------


## Elian70

Lepuri i thote breshkes: -a bejme nje gare se kush arrin i pari deri ne shtepi?
Breshka: -po.
Lepuri: -atehere, nje, dy tre....
Breshka: -Fitovaaaaaaa...... dhe u fut ne shtepi...

----------

*~Rexhina~* (31-10-2013),Irenna (17-02-2014)

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Gjirokastriti ben aksident...*

Perplas makina nje gjirokastrit...

Sic ishte i shtrire ne asfalt, nxjerr telefonin dhe ben nje telefonate. Shoferi, i tmerruar, del nga makina dhe i thote:

- Zoteri, jeni mire?
- Ju lutem zoteri, me falni!
- Ju lutem mos e telefononi policine e di eshte faji im!
- Ju lutem me falni!
Ne ate moment, personi pergjigjet ne telefon dhe gjirokastriti i thote:
- Alo, grua... Me ka perplasur makina.
- Mos bej gjelle sonte sepse do ha nga spitali...

----------

bili99 (01-10-2014)

----------

